# PoliceOne Exclusive: 10 common indicators of highway interdiction



## kwflatbed

By Andrew Hawkes
Author of Secrets of Successful Highway Drug Interdiction

In today's drug-smuggling world, highway drug traffickers are constantly attempting to think of new and innovative ways to conceal their contraband from law enforcement. Little do they realize that the same methods they come up with have been being used for decades by their predecessors. We've learned the tricks of the trade through thousands of narcotic interdiction arrests by skilled interdiction officers all over the country.

Here, I outline ten popular techniques that highway drug traffickers attempt to use in hopes that they will successfully get their dope to their destination. By familiarizing yourself with some of these tips, you too can increase your interdiction success. Keep in mind you must always have probable cause to stop a vehicle.

LEO ONLY
Part 1:7 habits of highly unsuccessful interdiction officers

Part 2:http://www.policeone.com/drug-interdiction-narcotics/articles/1648754/


----------



## SinePari

Gee I'm glad this was posted all over the internet...


----------

